# Europe Reviews, July 2008



## Keitht (Jul 2, 2008)

Costa del Salento Village, Italy

Review by Tim & Melanie Pollard

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 2, 2008)

Carpediem Assisi Living Club, Italy

Review by Scott and Elma Watson


----------



## Keitht (Jul 7, 2008)

Le Barchesse Di Villa Corner, Italy

Review by Scott and Elma Watson.  Particular thanks for resubmitting when the original review disappeared into the ether.  

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2008)

Jausiers Vacances, France

Review by Stephanie & Andrew Davies

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2008)

Il Poggio, Italy

Review by  Linda & James Baldwin


----------



## Keitht (Jul 10, 2008)

Club la Costa at Marina del Sol, Spain

Review by David & Nora Truman


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 10, 2008)

Keitht said:


> Le Barchesse Di Villa Corner, Italy
> 
> Review by Scott and Elma Watson.  Particular thanks for resubmitting when the original review disappeared into the ether.
> 
> First review of this resort



Keith, 
There is no link available to this review.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 11, 2008)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by  Mark & Ellen Luchette

Links to photo's etc of the trip have been added to the bottom of the review.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

Sunterra's Palazzo Catalani, Italy

Review by Linda & Johannes Kuehl


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

regatta333 said:


> Keith,
> There is no link available to this review.



Sorry, I'd ticked the wrong box.  It is live now.  (La Barchesse Di Villa Corner)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

Lakeland Village, England

Review by Kevin Pace

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

Schloss Grubhof, Austria

Review by James & Jacqueline Vernon


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

The Osborne Club, England

Review by Stanley & Cheryl Tomlinson

This is an extended & expanded version of their original review submitted in March 2008.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 29, 2008)

Odessa Wharf, England

Review by Susan H Fisher


----------



## Keitht (Jul 29, 2008)

Canaltime at Union Wharf, England

Review by Douglas MacRae


----------

